# SHANGHAI | Zhenru Center | 285m | 935ft | 53 fl | T/O



## z0rg

Developers:
Cheung Kong Holdings: http://www.ckh.com.hk
Hutchison Whampoa: http://www.hutchison-whampoa.com
China Resources: http://www.crc.com.hk
Location: Putuo district.
Construction Area: 1.140.000m2
Completion: 2018 (likely to be constructed in phases).


*香港长江集团牵头投资开发上海真如城市副中心 *

新华网上海４月２２日电（记者陆文军）由香港长江实业（集团）有限公司、和记黄埔有限公司及和润集团有限公司共同开发的上海真如副中心Ａ３－Ａ６地块２２日正式开工。

该地块位于铜川路以北、曹杨路以东、规划真华路以西、规划固川路以南，地处上海真如城市副中心南部核心区。

该地块规划建筑用地面积约１９．７公顷，地上地下总建筑面积达１１４万平方米，综合了国际甲级办公楼、公寓式办公楼、酒店、商业、住宅以及公共绿化等配套项目，其中位于Ａ５地块的３００米超高层办公楼将成为上海浦西地区的地标性建筑。

位于上海西部的真如城市副中心建成后，将与徐家汇、五角场和浦东花木并列上海四大城市副中心。长江集团则是真如城市副中心的牵头开发商。

未来的真如城市副中心将依托上海西站交通枢纽，积极发展产业、技术和现代物流服务中心，建设企业总部基地，形成面向长三角的开放性生产力服务中心。

长江实业集团董事总经理兼副主席李泽钜表示，此次开工的是真如副中心的核心地块，并且是区域内首个启动项目，预计于２０１８年前完工。

http://news.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2009-04/22/content_11233284.htm

Google translator:



Hong Kong's Cheung Kong Group Lead Investment and Development Center in Shanghai as the city of Vice
April 22, 2009 20:19:13 Source: Xinhua 

Shanghai April 22 (Xinhua Lu-jun) from the Hong Kong Cheung Kong (Holdings) Limited, Hutchison Whampoa Ltd. and Run Group Co., Ltd. joint development center in Shanghai as the Vice-A3-A6 block started on the 22nd.

铜川路located north of the plot, Caoyang the road east of I-Hua Road, west of planning, planning solid south Sichuan, located in Shanghai as the city core area of the southern sub-center.

Planning the construction of the land area of about 19.7 hectares of land, on the ground the ground floor of the total construction area of 1,140,000 square meters, a combination of international class office buildings, apartment buildings, hotels, commercial, residential and public green, and assorted items, A5 block which is located in the 300 meters will be high-rise office building in Shanghai Puxi area landmarks.

Located in the western part of Shanghai as the city center, upon completion, will Xujiahui, Shanghai Wujiaochang and flowers alongside the four major cities of Shanghai, vice Center. Cheung Kong Group is a sub-center of the city as the lead developer.

The future as the urban sub-center will rely on the transport hub of Shanghai West Railway Station, the positive development of industry, technology and modern logistics service centers, corporate headquarters building a base for the Yangtze River Delta to form the productive forces of the open service center.

Cheung Kong, Group Managing Director and Vice-Chairman Victor Li said that the start is really the core of the Deputy Center block, and is the first region to start the project, expected to be completed before 2018.


----------



## SilentStrike

nice complex, the building itself is ok... what happened to the crazy designs in Shanghai?


----------



## UD2

gogo space fillers.


----------



## SilentStrike

lol its not a filler. In this area it will be the tallest.

Im glad Shanghai finally got a new supertall proposal though, it has been ages since the last one.


----------



## BlackLukes

Nice one, go Shanghai!


----------



## staff

Finally the Putuo CBD is rising. I have a feeling this might be revises upwards as well.


----------



## dachacon

z0rg said:


>


i like these arial walk ways and the L.E.D screens on the bottom :cheers:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

well!!! Good job shanghai!!


----------



## ina555

can they just put towers together in Puxi?..


----------



## Jude12

wow, this one is big. can't wait. kay:


----------



## skyperu34

Cool proposal ! Must be built right now !


----------



## Þróndeimr

Can anyone place this building on its exact location along Caoyang Road? 

Im having a difficult time figuring where exactly it will be located.


----------



## The seventh shape

Raised walkways are great for viewing the city


----------



## djm160190

Sorry to bump this thread - but anymore news on this one? Has the site been cleared yet?


----------



## Scion

KPF will be designing the building. Height given as 330m

http://www.shpt.gov.cn/gb/shpt/ptxw/node50/node5504/node5512/node5518/userobject1ai84273.html
http://paper.wenweipo.com/2013/03/23/BN1303230001.htm
http://sh.focus.cn/news/2013-03-22/3028583.html
http://www.cladding.com/?page_id=2298


----------



## TowerVerre:)

My god 
China is a supertall factory


----------



## ZZ-II

Looks good . Nice addition for Shanghai!


----------



## RobertWalpole

This tower is lame.


----------



## cfredo

^^
Shanghai needs more "lame" towers. :lol:
Its skyline lacks some boxy towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing. Shanghai needs more supertalls


----------



## RobertWalpole

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Shanghai needs more "lame" towers. :lol:
> Its skyline lacks some boxy towers.


Other than Pudong, most of Shanghai's towers are boxy.


----------



## Blue Flame

I think this tower looks simple but good. 
And Puxi does have non-boxy towers: Tommorow Square for an example.


----------



## skanny

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=621778&extra=page=1&page=29


----------



## Munwon

Shanghai is going through a huge boom but no coverage on SSC


----------



## Vergelf

Munwon said:


> Shanghai is going through a huge boom but no coverage on SSC


Is that true? Awesome for me but do you have any sources?


----------



## ZZ-II

Is this tower U/C or what?


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Looks like it if this is really the plot


----------



## Tapani Talo

Mega project should have the NY City rule created 1982, where urban mix - street front cannot be occupied by large stores creating enormous vacuums (dull sections) for pedestrians. 
It is the hardest part apart form making truly GREEN buildings.


----------



## Victhor

Looking at these renders:




























You can see the tallest tower is beside that rounded courtain wall/roof entrance. You can see that short building in the previously posted construction pictures, so it¡s the correct area of te plot, I hope those works are for the tower, but it's in such an early stage that wouldn't confirm yet that the tower is under construction, they might be doing some terrain works, or some construction for the subway. Could anyone locate for me this project in a map?.



skanny said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=621778&extra=page=1&page=29


----------



## ryzzkope

These glass buildings look awesome. Do they perform well too?


----------



## Victhor

I went to the site yesterday, the main tower seems to be under excavation, but I'm not sure, the fences didn't let me see the exact place of the tower, but all around is under excavation.

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 00 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

IMG_1624 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 05 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 04 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 02 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 03 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2016_09_25 06 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Munwon

Yahoo!!! Where is this located in Shanghai by the way?


----------



## Victhor

Still under ground, I hope it will reach street level in few weeks!

The first one was posted in Gaoloumi, the following photos, made by me this morning 
Zhenru Center by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 02 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 03 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 04 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 05 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 06 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 07 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 08 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

zhenru center, uc 2016_12_24 09 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Tupac96

Victhor is this under construction?


----------



## Victhor

Tupac96 said:


> Victhor is this under construction?


It seems it has been under construction for almost one year, but they are still under ground, I think in 2-4 months it will be over ground and rising.


----------



## Munwon

Are we sure the main tower is UC? It seems so from the renderings. I cant believe this went under the radar for so long. That make 3 supertalls UC/prep in Shanghai!!! Shanghai is on fire now.


----------



## Victhor

Munwon said:


> Are we sure the main tower is UC? It seems so from the renderings. I cant believe this went under the radar for so long. That make 3 supertalls UC/prep in Shanghai!!! Shanghai is on fire now.


Well, we cannot be 100% sure until it passes ground level, but the exact location of the building is under construction and there are renderings in the entrance 
3 supertalls under construction, but won't see them over ground until the end of 2017 or early 2018 , except Zhenru, which is more advanced.
And by the way, this is way far from the city center, what is sad for me, this building near People's Square or Jingan Temple... :drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ what are the three U/C supertalls?


----------



## majori3333

Victhor said:


> Well, we cannot be 100% sure until it passes ground level, but the exact location of the building is under construction and there are renderings in the entrance
> 3 supertalls under construction, but won't see them over ground until the end of 2017 or early 2018 , except Zhenru, which is more advanced.
> And by the way, this is way far from the city center, what is sad for me, this building near People's Square or Jingan Temple... :drool:


Where's located?


----------



## Speechless.♥

This is really good news, design gets 6/10 from me. Will be the least interesting supertall in SH. However, I can´t wait to see it.


----------



## Zaz965

least interesting? 
so gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## Speechless.♥

Yes, I prefer Magnolia to this one. Magnolia stands in Pudong, so the surroundings is excellent. Magnolia´s design seems to me a little bit better, and height is almost the same. But Shanghai needs buildings like this, no doubts.


----------



## oscillation

via waterman1101


----------



## Victhor

I use the metro station at that corner everyday to go to work . The area feels quite empty, too many plots waiting to be developed.


----------



## kanye

by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## the spliff fairy

okay that's super cool


----------



## kanye

April 12 by KFCF


----------



## kanye

May 07 by KFCF


----------



## kanye

June 11 by KFCF


----------



## Victhor

Clearly over ground! you can see the steel columns of the core, and the footprint of outer ring of columns.

Zhenru Center, uc 2017_06_29 01


----------



## Victhor

Some photos I took yesterday! 

Zhenru Center, uc 2017_07_08 01 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2017_07_08 02 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr

Zhenru Center, uc 2017_07_08 03 by Victor Carcedo, en Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Today


----------



## Victhor

2 hours ago


----------



## ZZ-II

Didn't know about this project until now. Great to see Shanghai gets another supertall


----------



## kanye

September 13 by KFCF


----------



## Victhor

self-climbing formwork almost ready!


----------



## oscillation

by totoz


----------



## kanye

November 01 by KFCF


----------



## Eric Offereins

ZZ-II said:


> Didn't know about this project until now. Great to see Shanghai gets another supertall


This tower seems to get little attention given that the thread is already 8 years old and only 3 pages.
Still a pretty interesting project though, with that massive steel and the climbing formwork for the core.


----------



## oscillation

by KFCF


----------



## Victhor

Looking like a skycraper already! :banana:. Progressed 9 floors in 2 months


----------



## oscillation

by KFCF


----------



## oscillation

by KFCF


----------



## zwamborn

2018-08-31 by szy118


----------



## oscillation

by KFCF


----------



## oscillation

by KFCF


----------



## oscillation

by KFCF


----------



## kanye

October 20 by KFCF


----------



## oscillation

by Gocua



















by xsw999


----------



## kanye

February 18 by szy118


----------



## Victhor

I am not sure if construction is halted or extremely slow, but you can see those plots in the right side of the last photo, there is a lot more construction going on there, including two 200-250m towers and maybe one or two 100-150, but there's no clear info about that project.


----------



## k25150

Maybe they finally adopted quality control in China and it's slowing down construction.


----------



## kanye

March 27 by GLM221


----------



## zwamborn

2019-04-03 by fekrogzenium


----------



## kanye

May 13 by GLM221


----------



## kanye

July 14 by rexlee









July 14 by GLM221


----------



## Victhor

There is progress, however, it will never be a supertall, some chinese already told me the developer is negotiating because they have to cut down the building due to some military aviation institution requirements. Final height is not known yet but it will be belo0w 300m.
Other supertall projects are progressing though, one year from now Shanghai could have 7 supertalls under constraction if everything goes fine.


----------



## kanye

August 11 by 031116LG


----------



## oscillation

by 正午的井


----------



## Victhor

According to one gaoloumi forumer, the *new height limit is 280m and 50 floors*. He also seems to say it affect other nearby areas, but other projects nearby are not taller than 250m, he also gives examples of other recent projects in Shanghai of around 280m which look nice. He doesn't give any source, but I would trust this information.

Original post by yc36388498
高尚领域A5地块1#超高层大油条从305米降至280米，由57F降至50F，在停工212天后开始施工，近期应该可以看到高度开始上升了。现在长实正在找市ZF赔偿地基损失。这是*海*队航*兵部队限制的高度，开发商也没有办法，当时建到36F的时候航空雷达上发现了立即要求停工，大家不要纠结305还是280了，大油条不造出来很大程度要影响真如的发展，既然JF可以接受280米的高度，剩下的两栋250+问题也不大了。附近高度中山公园龙之梦240米，环球港双子285米，前滩的280米看起来也很高的。

From google translator:
In the noble area A5, the 1# super high-rise fritters were reduced from 305 meters to 280 meters, from 57F to 50F. Construction started after 212 days of shutdown. It should be seen that the height has begun to rise in the near future. Now Changshi is looking for the city ZF to compensate for the foundation loss. This is the height limit of the *sea* team's air force. There is no way for the developers. At the time of the 36F, the airborne radar found an immediate request for a stoppage. Don't tangled 305 or 280. The big fritters are not made very big. The degree should affect the development of the truth. Since the JF can accept a height of 280 meters, the remaining two 250+ problems are not big. The nearby Zhongshan Park Dragon Dream is 240 meters high, the Global Harbor Gemini is 285 meters, and the front beach 280 meters looks very high.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

limit the height??? Especially in the city like Shanghai.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

As I assume, the project is quite far from the downtown. Where exactly it is?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Twopsy said:


> Apartment skyscrapers are forbidden in Shanghai anyway. They have a limit of 32 floors for apartment towers there. That's even less than 100 metres unless it is a luxury apartment tower with very high floors. So the city is full of apartment towers which are exactly 32 floors tall.
> 
> The number of office towers might still grow though. People can still work in Shanghai, but live in neigbouring cities. Do not forget that another 10+ million city (Suzhou) is just twenty minutes by train from Shanghai. Right next to it there is Wuxi. Those cities will soon even share a common subway line.
> 
> However, I was quite surprised in the main CBD of Shanghai, Lujiazui, only one skyscraper (Shanghai Tower) was completed in the last five years. At least there the boom is over.


I hear for the first time about that limit of 32 floors. For what reason?

And then, what's up with Shenzhen, does it have the same restrictions?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Victhor said:


> I think the limit is the 100m mark instead of the number of floors, everytime I see planning floorplans in new construction sites, most buildings are 97.5 metres, 99.5 metres tall... never 100m. But still sometimes they allow some exception, extremely rare though, like the recently finished Bulgari residences, which are 150m, and 2 of the 3 buildings are supossed to be residential, and a nearby plot also has planning for 3 150m residential buildings. These are the only 2 exceptions in last 5 years I think.
> 
> That's the smart way to plan a city, but it is also a pity for me that I would love to see some Manhattan-like density
> I live near Xinzha Lu station and it is never crowded, they should build higher in this area!


Where can I read about all these limits? I am particularly curious about Shanghai as I see it as one of the biggest cities on Earth. Have those restrictions been put recently or they have existed for decades in Shanghai? I wonder how many residential blocks over 150 m tall there are.


----------



## ZZ-II

as long as the limit doesnˋt count for the whole city everything is ok.


----------



## zwamborn

2019-10-22 by GLM221


----------



## leocn

Some pictures of the current progress at Zhenru Center in Shanghai. The pictures are taken on the 11th of January. Due to rain and fog, the visibility was very poor.

Zhenru Center is within the outermost (least strict) drone no-fly zone of Hongqiao airport, resulting in an altitude ceiling of 120m. Thus, all the pictures are taken from 120m above ground.


































Nearby "Zhenru Residences" construction site:











Construction of what looks like a tunnel nearby, probably Metro line 14:

































Baidu Maps satellite image of the Zhenru area with labels:












The proposed Metro line 14 path fits quite well with the western, more narrow tunnel, but the eastern wide and curved part is not really well aligned. Could the wide part be the subway station itself?


----------



## kanye

March 17 by GLM221


----------



## Zaz965

I still find 280m a decent height, in my opinion :yes:
and more buildings near Zhenru









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401827&page=145&highlight=shanghai


----------



## kanye

April 08 by GLM221


----------



## kanye

May 17 by 031116LG


----------



## little universe

by fuyifan0509 on 500px









by fuyifan0509 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

it should be a bit thicker


----------



## oscillation

*285m and 53fl

by GLM221





























*


----------



## little universe

by 橙色秋天Winston on 500px




​


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## Zaz965

height decrease, but still a decent height in my opinion


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I hate it when supertalls get Wuhan'd


----------



## zwamborn

2020-07-31 by tss841120


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-09 by adam12


----------



## little universe

by JWFllu on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 5 by 喷气腐乳汁001 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe

by 半农 on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-28 by 喷气腐乳汁001










2021-11-30 by 箫雨秋


----------



## _Night City Dream_

little universe said:


> by JWFllu on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Where is it in this picture?


----------



## A Chicagoan

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Where is it in this picture?


The tall building on the horizon


----------



## A Chicagoan

From 12/31 or 1/1








posted by 云是天上的海 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Victhor

Probably one of the ugliest building of this height in the world? It doesn't have anything weird, the shape is not that bad, but the facade is so gray, dull... the metal doesn't shine, the glass doesn't have reflections...


----------



## Munwon

^ Its not that bad actually


----------



## erkantang

A Chicagoan said:


> From 12/31 or 1/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted by 云是天上的海 on Gaoloumi


What’s the building under construction on the left?


----------



## A Chicagoan

erkantang said:


> What’s the building under construction on the left?











SHANGHAI | Zhenru Zhonghai Center | 230m | 755ft | 47 fl...


Zhenru Zhonghai Center, 真如中海中心, 230+200+150 metres tall, 47+38+30 floors. Designed by SOM, the new metro line 14 under construction passes at the south of the plot, some commercial area of this project will be built on top of it, but the towers are right at the south of that subway structure...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn

2022-06-17 by ruliruli


----------



## Zaz965

one more photo
















SHANGHAI | Zhenru Zhonghai Center | 230m | 755ft | 47 fl...


Zhenru Zhonghai Center, 真如中海中心, 230+200+150 metres tall, 47+38+30 floors. Designed by SOM, the new metro line 14 under construction passes at the south of the plot, some commercial area of this project will be built on top of it, but the towers are right at the south of that subway structure...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn

2022-09-27 by 云是天上的海 

cladding is completed


----------

